# Rolling Clamp Rack



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

Until recently I have always kept my clamp storage on the walls.
However wall space is always a premium. So a few months ago 
I decided to build an A frame clamp cart on casters. I thought if
I could take my clamps to where I need them I might not have them scattered all over. So far it is working, with the clamp rack where ever I am working makes it much easier to put them back on the cart when I am done.

I hope this project may help you with your clamp storage also.

Have a blessed evening and fun making some dust, Todd


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow! Nice collection, Todd!! I'm green with envy over your work space.


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

Well Dan, Just come enjoy it with me anytime.
I'd even give you your own work space.

Have a blessed evening, Todd


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, Todd, your storage racks are bigger than my shed....Nice collection.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice collection Todd.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great idea Todd


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

So I can see that if I need to borrow a clamp or two then I should call you first. N


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow. You might almost have enough clamps! I like it.

Gerry


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't never have too many clamps. Great looking Rack.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Todd: nice craftsmanship. 

About 12 years ago, I built the New Yankee Workshop clamp cart.

Within a few months, I wondered why I waited so long to build one! Worth its weight in gold -- mobile and the clamps are readily accessible.

One _caveat_ though, a clamp cart gets every heavy, very quickly. Do not scrimp on either the construction material or the casters.

For those not familiar with the New Yankee clamp cart:
New Yankee Workshop - Featuring the Craftsmanship of Master Carpenter Norm Abram


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Very handy and organized, Todd!
Sid


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow Todd now I know where Rockler and Woodcraft get there clamps.


----------

